# Ricoh 3110 Dnw



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Can this Ricoh printer be used to do sublimation printing? Please note the "w" at the end of the printer number.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

The wireless model. interestingly, I have both heard yes and no. But if you are looking for a RICOH SG 3110 DN there are still some companies that have them in stock, I had to look around a few weeks ago but I found some and bought one


----------



## CrazyDog (Jul 12, 2013)

Mine is a DNw and I've been using it for a few years without a hassle (albeit via USB - have never needed to try it wireless).


----------



## SunState (Mar 5, 2014)

veetwincowboy said:


> But if you are looking for a RICOH SG 3110 DN there are still some companies that have them in stock, I had to look around a few weeks ago but I found some and bought one


 Are these printers not being made anymore?


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

I've heard the same thing as Bob did, and also heard that sawgrass does not support this model with profiles. My friend bought one on Amazon and has not been able to use it because it will not print sublimation inks onto sub paper. He wants to dump it.


----------



## CrazyDog (Jul 12, 2013)

Mine must be a magic one then....along with everyone else in Australia who bought from the same sublimation companies, since that is what we have available here. lol.
They are exactly the same printer, just with a wireless function, so I would suggest that people with a problem printing sublimation inks have a user problem...not a printer one. The profiles work just fine. (probably because its the SAME printer) Just use it via USB!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Brian said:


> Can this Ricoh printer be used to do sublimation printing? Please note the "w" at the end of the printer number.


W = Wireless. They (SG and their dealers) don't recommend nor support wireless printing. Things that are very graphic intensive can be pokey slow or even crash unless you have a very high end and expensive wireless setup. Otherwise it's the same printer technology.

I don't know if SG's Powerdriver would work on this since they don't officially support it. On the other hand Conde uses just ICC profiles so it should work well or be very close to the base model without wireless.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

I heard that they stopped making that model, a new one is supposed to be hitting the market soon,
I believe it is the 4000 or 4000 series, I had a hard time finding my SG3110DN until I called Conde, they had it in stock and I had it within 3 days, I think they had about 50 of them a few weeks ago...


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

The DNw will work fine. I have 2 of them. Sawgrass USA said it wouldn't work. I emailed the European Sawgrass guys and they said it would work fine and gave me a link to their download page. There are specific PowerDrivers for the wireless version along with the ICC profiles.

I just checked the link the sent me and the page has changed. It's probably on there somewhere. The ICC profiles are the same for the non-wireless and the wireless versions. They did say to use a direct USB connection, as the wireless wasn't as reliable. I still have the drivers saved if you can't find them anywhere.


----------



## timeleecoops (Jun 1, 2015)

Vitaman can i please have the link for the sawgrass please. Also mine didnt come with a cord to use it via usb...


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I have the files downloaded to my laptop. If you want to PM me your email I can send them to you. Not sure if/how you can send executable files on the forum. As far as the cord goes, I don't think mine came with one either. Think I just got a Walmart-special USB 2.0 printer cable and everything is working fine.


----------



## Rubes (May 26, 2015)

Vitaman said:


> I have the files downloaded to my laptop. If you want to PM me your email I can send them to you. Not sure if/how you can send executable files on the forum. As far as the cord goes, I don't think mine came with one either. Think I just got a Walmart-special USB 2.0 printer cable and everything is working fine.



How did you get beyond the power driver registration? I downloaded the DNw powerdriver for australian DNWs directly from sawgrass, and it will not accept the registration code. The sawgrass website says sucessfully registered, but the driver itself will not accept the code sawgrass returns. I spoke to a friendly CSR at sawgrass who indeed told me it wasn't supported... she gave me a different reg code, and it didn't work either. I didn't want to argue with her, so I said thanks and bye, but why are they providing the driver for anyone if it's not "compatible".

Do i have any other options? forgive my ignorance, I am new to this game... are the ICC profiles available at Conde if you register different from the driver? Do they work WITH the printer driver, or separately. Would I be able to go back to the regular ricoh driver and load up the ICC profile?

Any enlightenment would be appreciated!


----------



## Rubes (May 26, 2015)

Rubes said:


> Any enlightenment would be appreciated!





Rubes said:


> Any enlightenment would be appreciated!



Man, I'm really upset. I just printed and pressed something onto a mousepad, and it looks beautiful. But I guess I'm only going to be able to use the printer for five days before the driver won't work because it's not registered. 

I even did it wirelessly. It was small. And if the solution were use it wired, I would be fine with that, but I tried to install the plain old DN driver last night, and got the same invalid reg code. 

I guess I can go investigate the conde icc profile, all it would be is more wasted time.

Still hoping one of you successful users has a hint.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I really don't know what problems you are having. I don't recall having any problems installing the PowerDriver V4 or the ICC profiles. Maybe things have changed. And BTW Conde won't give you any software unless you bought from them.

SJR_3110w_EU_v2.5_RC1 is the filename of the PowerDriver I use.


----------



## tjr72268 (Feb 20, 2016)

Vitaman said:


> The DNw will work fine. I have 2 of them. Sawgrass USA said it wouldn't work. I emailed the European Sawgrass guys and they said it would work fine and gave me a link to their download page. There are specific PowerDrivers for the wireless version along with the ICC profiles.
> 
> I just checked the link the sent me and the page has changed. It's probably on there somewhere. The ICC profiles are the same for the non-wireless and the wireless versions. They did say to use a direct USB connection, as the wireless wasn't as reliable. I still have the drivers saved if you can't find them anywhere.


Could I please get those files from you? I suddenly am getting errors that are like: 
error sending to OEM printer (stretchdib) falied with error 5: Access is denied. (after searching it appears these errors are due to password protection) It printed fine for a few times, then this popped up. I called sawgrass and she connected remotely to see that I had a dnw printer and laughed about it and said they couldnt help. Ive tried uninstalling then reinstalling, but no luck.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Are you trying to use the power driver?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjr72268 (Feb 20, 2016)

Conde_David said:


> Are you trying to use the power driver?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


David, Yes, I am, is that what I need to be doing? or what other options are there for me?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Use the oem driver with either the sawgrass profile or our Conde profile. You will be just fine. The driver will need to be setup with the proper settings. Paper type: inkjet plain paper, color profile: off. Call me if needed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjr72268 (Feb 20, 2016)

Conde_David said:


> Use the oem driver with either the sawgrass profile or our Conde profile. You will be just fine. The driver will need to be setup with the proper settings. Paper type: inkjet plain paper, color profile: off. Call me if needed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you guys connect remotely to do this or can I find instructions on your website? I have a package of ink I just purchased from you guys that isnt even opened yet, as well as some blanks.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes. We can do a remote and setup everything for you. We do have weekend support. Just email [email protected] and request a setup. Connect via USB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjr72268 (Feb 20, 2016)

Will be in touch tomorrow! This has been a headache for me! Thank you!


----------



## Melandr (Jan 26, 2017)

Vitaman said:


> The DNw will work fine. I have 2 of them. Sawgrass USA said it wouldn't work. I emailed the European Sawgrass guys and they said it would work fine and gave me a link to their download page. There are specific PowerDrivers for the wireless version along with the ICC profiles.
> 
> I just checked the link the sent me and the page has changed. It's probably on there somewhere. The ICC profiles are the same for the non-wireless and the wireless versions. They did say to use a direct USB connection, as the wireless wasn't as reliable. I still have the drivers saved if you can't find them anywhere.


 I have downloaded from the eu site and didn't have problem with registration But its printing kinda greyscale. could you send me link [email protected]


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

They have changed their site around wince they started selling the rebranded Ricoh printers as "special" sublimation printers. I looked around that site and couldn't find the drivers I used in the past. Sorry, I'm sure if you email them they wouldn't mind helping you out. The European branch seems a lot more friendly than the US branch.


----------



## Fee Fee (Mar 31, 2017)

having the same issue however my machine is printer put the ink will not stick to the t shirts what am I doing wrong I checked to see if my sublimation paper was inserted correctly and still will not work is this machine come with sublimation ink or do I need to convert it. Please I need help


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Fee Fee said:


> having the same issue however my machine is printer put the ink will not stick to the t shirts what am I doing wrong I checked to see if my sublimation paper was inserted correctly and still will not work is this machine come with sublimation ink or do I need to convert it. Please I need help


The Ricoh models used for sublimation that are labeled "Ricoh" (and not "Sawgrass) do not come with sublimation inks unless a sublimation supplier put sub carts in the box. If your inks are not "sticking" then likely you have the pigment Ricoh factory inks and they won't "stick" using sublimation paper, you would need sublimation inks.


----------



## douss11 (Jul 13, 2017)

hello,
im trying to buy this printer.. did you find the file to make it work?


----------



## douss11 (Jul 13, 2017)

Did you ever make this printer works?


----------



## debstan56 (Jan 23, 2017)

Vitaman said:


> The DNw will work fine. I have 2 of them. Sawgrass USA said it wouldn't work. I emailed the European Sawgrass guys and they said it would work fine and gave me a link to their download page. There are specific PowerDrivers for the wireless version along with the ICC profiles.
> 
> I just checked the link the sent me and the page has changed. It's probably on there somewhere. The ICC profiles are the same for the non-wireless and the wireless versions. They did say to use a direct USB connection, as the wireless wasn't as reliable. I still have the drivers saved if you can't find them anywhere.


I know this is an old thread, but do you still have these drivers available?


----------

